# TV system....sound bar problem. Any ideas??



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2020)

We have a system consisting of.....
TV
Virgin box
Separate sound bar.
Problem...... 
Every now and then the sound bar refuses to work. It looks good. It lights up. The volume 'indicator' shows up/down.....just no sound.
If I switch everything off and reboot it....its fine......for another few weeks.
Any ideas ??


----------



## glasgowcyclist (8 Dec 2020)

I don't have an answer but I'm keen to hear the replies as I have a setup problem of my own. If you get yours answered I may piggy-back mine on here too, if you don't mind.


----------



## jowwy (8 Dec 2020)

How is the sound bar connected to the TV????

mine is connected via an optical cable into the back of the TV and controlled by the same remote as the SKY Q.......


----------



## numbnuts (8 Dec 2020)

I ain't got a telly


----------



## mistyoptic (8 Dec 2020)

What make is the sound bar? Do they have a support website or, better still, a user forum where you could ask fellow users?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2020)

You have accidentally muted the Virgin box audio?

I sometimes have a similar problem when I don't notice that I have muted the audio from my Freesat box. (I can mute it on the soundbar and box independently.)


----------



## keithmac (8 Dec 2020)

I have a problem with our Toshiba 4k TV, when the digital output is set to Compressed (Dolby Digital 5.1) sometimes the output to out Sonos Playbar doesn't work. 

If you set it to digital output PCM then it works everytime (but only stereo).

Definitely the TV as our old Samsung with the Playbar never had an issue.

If you toggle TV between Compressed and PCM it will magically sort itself out.

The Toshiba has a few other issues as well so back to Samsung for our next TV.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Dec 2020)

Is it a Yamaha YSP by any chance?


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2020)

jowwy said:


> How is the sound bar connected to the TV????
> 
> mine is connected via an optical cable into the back of the TV and controlled by the same remote as the SKY Q.......


Well......remember you are talking to Mr Technothick here......its all cables and have their own remote.


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Dec 2020)

Same setup but sometimes the TiVo box doesn’t switch over on the hdmi. Also had sound issue as well again sound bar is connected to the TV over hdmi. I’ve just learnt to live with it this far. Doesn’t happen often . I do wonder it’s it’s some sort of energy saving thing acting up ?


----------



## jowwy (8 Dec 2020)

With the optical cable my sound bar switches on as soon as I turn the TV on, the sound is then controlled all with the one remote ( for me skyQ remote)


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Dec 2020)

So does mine but on HDMI , just seems to occasionally throw a wobbly like the OP. Not often though.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Same setup but sometimes the TiVo box doesn’t switch over on the hdmi. Also had sound issue as well again sound bar is connected to the TV over hdmi. I’ve just learnt to live with it this far. Doesn’t happen often . I do wonder it’s it’s some sort of energy saving thing acting up ?


If I pause what I am watching for maybe 10 minutes the sound bar will switch off BUT comes back on when I press the green button.
The real problem is, when I turn the system on then......just sometimes......the soundbar just does not work. I reboot everything and bingo! its all fine until the next time.


----------

